# Man United: Tevez's Mum Visit's Him In Training !



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Derek


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

Come on scotland! h34r:


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

Nice that he did his hair for her


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Cue the duelling banjos. h34r:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

My word, what a handsome couple they make. :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

looks like the 2 guys that came round the other week and asked if I wanted my drive tarred as they just happened to have some left over from another job h34r:

They made the gate in 6 seconds but the dog only took 7 seconds so it was a close thing :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: F......... hate man u ..Leeds ,Leeds


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

With all that money, you'd think he would at least get his mum a facial


----------

